# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  أمراض اليدين ومنها الشرث

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.




اليدان هما أكثر الاعضاء الجسم تعرضاً للعوامل الخارجية ؛ ولذا فهما ؛ بالتالي ؛ اكثر الاعضاء تعرضاً للمؤثرات والامراض التي قد تصيبهما إذا لم تعالج ؛ ويقضي على أسبابها ..

وهذه هي اهم الامراض التي تهدد يديك..


الشرث 

هذا المرض ؛ هو أكثر أمراض اليدين شيوعاً لدى الجنسين ؛النساء والرجال على السواء ؛ ولكن تاثيره على المراه أشد وأقسى ؛ فهو يسيئ إلى منظر اليدين ؛ ويسبب آلاماً مبرحة .

والشرث ؛ يصيب اليدين والقدمين وهو لا يحدث إلا في الفصول البارده ؛ أي ان القاعدة الأولى في ظهور الشرث هي:. لاشرث بدون برد .

ومن هذا ترين ؛ ياسيدتي ؛ أن البرد هو عدوك الأكبر . لأنه يسيئ إلى جمال يديك أبلغ اساءة .

ويكون الشرث في بادئ الأمر عبارة عن بقعة ذات لون (زهر) مائل إلى الزرقة يلتمع ويميل إلى البرودة . وينتفخ الجلد قليلاً في الموضع المصاب ؛ يرافق ذلك ميل إلى الحكة . وقد يتشقق الموضع المصاب فيترك المحال للجراثيم كي تقتحم الجسم . فيتقيح الموضع . وتنقلب الاصابة إلى التهاب يمنع المصابة من اداء الاعمال اليدويه . إذا كانت الاصابه متوضعه في اليدين .

وللأسف , لم يكتشف الطب حتى الآن دواء يقضي على الشرث بصورة مباشرة , ولذا فليس لنا إلا أن نتحايل على هذا المرض بتجنب أسبابة .

وأول وسائل تجنيب الشرث هي تحاشي البرد .. ولا بأس في أن تستعملي ؛ في المنزل ؛ الجوارب والقفزات الصوفيه ولتتركي قواعد المودة بعض الوقت.

أما ثاني وسائل تجنب الشرث فهي اداء رياضة الدوره الدمويه ؛لأن الشرث يحدث في أغلب الأحيان بسبب عدم انتظام الدورة الدموية ؛ووصول الدم إلى الأطراف , ولذا يجب أن تؤدي بعض التمارين الرياضية التي تستهدف دعوة الدماء إلى الإطراف .

وهناك وسيلة ثالثة .. انها (رياضة الشرايين) .. وهي ترمي إلى تعويد الأطراف على تقلبات الجو وذلك بوضع اليدين المصابتين في الماء بارد ثم الساخن على التناوب لمدة خمس عشر ثانيه . شريطة الاحتفاظ بدرجة برودة وسخونة الماء في الاناءين .

اما الوسيلة الرابعة . فهي تدليك اليدين بالكحول المخفف بالكلفور أو اليود , أو استعمال مركبات على أساس الكحول أو الغليسيرين , أو اجراء حمامات من ماء الاكسجينيه المخفف.

وهناك وسائل أخرى .. منها تضميد اليدين بمرهم مصنوع على أساس زيت كبد الحوت . أو الفايتمين (آ)و(د) وجلسات الأشعة فوق البنفسجيه , وما تحت الحمراء والموجات القصيره والطرق الكهربائيه المسماة ( التدليك الكهربائي)

أما إذا وصل الشرث إلى مرحلة التشقق , فإن علاجه يتخذ سمتاً آخر .. إذ يجب أن يتصرف همك إلى لأم الجرح ومنع الالتهاب ويتم ذلك باستعمال مرهم من المراهم اللاحمة , أو الهستامين , بكميات ضئيلة ,أو التيارات ذات التوتر العالي.

ولابد من ذكر أمر على أكبر جانب من الأهمية .. وهو انه إذا تفاقمت حالة الشرث . واستعصيت على العلاج ؛ فيجب اجراء فحص عام للجسم ؛ إذ قد يكون ذلك دليلاً على اعراض مرض خطير كاالسل ؛ أو اضطربات الغدد ؛ أو نقص الفيتامينات أو اضطرابات , الرجم . وكثيراً ماكان القضاء على تلك الأمراض سبباً في قضاء على الشرث نفسه ..


ويجب على المصابة بالشرث , أن تكثر من تناول زيت السمك , وأن تراقب طعامها ونوعه . وان تستهدف تناول الفيتامينات , وتحسن صنعاً إذا استشارت الطبيب , لأنه قد يصف لها أخذ زرقات يومية في الوريد من أملاح الصوديوم الفليوريسين أو الجليكوكول , أو أنابيب . تؤخذ من طريق الفم , من الفيتامينات ( k,D,pp,B) .

وقد يتفاقم الشرث فيتحول إلى حالة من تجمد الأطراف (Gelure) , التي تعتبر نوعاً حاداً من الشرث , وهو نوع خطر يتسبب الصقيع فيه . ويكون في بادئ الأمر عادياً ولا ألم فيه ويشعر المصاب بحكة , ويفقد الشعور في الموضع المصاب , ويبيض لون الجلده , وينتفخ الطرف المصاب ويصبح الجلد أحمر بازرقاق مع ارتفاع في حرارته , ويتقيح بشكل مروع , وقد يتطور الموقف في شكله الحاد هذا إلى غرغرينا تهدد بالموت إذا لم يبتر العضو المصاب , ومن المسلم به , طبياً ان الشفاء من التجمد يكون تاماً إلا إذا حدثت مضاعفات أو اهمل العلاج .

----------


## عاشق الحصن

مشكورة على المعلومات القيمه

----------


## باريسيا

[align=center] 
العفو شكرا الك على طلتك الحلوه 
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

يسلمووووووووووو   باريسيا على الموضوع المهم  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

شكرا باريسيا على الطرح  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلمووووووووووو باريسيا على الموضوع المهم


مرسي الك

----------


## باريسيا

> شكرا باريسيا على الطرح


العفو دلوله

----------


## saousana

[align=center]يسلمو باريسيا  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## باريسيا

> [align=center]يسلمو باريسيا [/align]


الله يسلم قلبك

----------


## ابو عوده

يعطيكي العافيه  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

[align=center] 
الله يعافيك ويخليك ربي
[/align]

----------

